# Composing with a newborn?



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone have a experience with this?

Me and my girlfriend are expecting our first baby in a few weeks. 

Just wondering if I can expect to leave my computer to gather dust for a year, or if I can make music and look after a baby at the same time?

I was thinking something along the lines of a nice set of headphones and a baby "sling". 

Would like to hear the opinions of any parents out there...


----------



## gregh (Apr 15, 2017)

I did my PhD with a baby or infant on the lap all the time - would not recommend it at all. My big advice is focus on the baby, they are great. Next bit of advice - when the opportunity arises have a sleep - the temptation will be there "the baby is asleep I will go and do some work instead of passing out into an exhausted sleep" - dont give in to the temptation, take the sleep '
and... congratulations, I have loved having children, I hope you do too


----------



## tokatila (Apr 15, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone have a experience with this?
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are expecting our first baby in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



I have three kids 7/4/0 and let me tell you, it all depends how well she/he sleeps. If she doesn't, get used to constant brain-fog. Our first one didn't really sleep in her 1st year, (can't really remember much of that period) because of the multiple allergies and acid reflux. Second was a little bit better and the third one has some good nights some bad (new skills, new teeth...).

Maybe you can for a first few months, because they usually sleep so much. But when she begins to move, destroy and eat everything at sight and doesn't understand anything. Let the good times roll.

I'm in a firm opinion that babies should born as 3-year olds, then they start to get cool. My eldest and middle one are absolutely wonderful to be around and hang with. The little one is just a terminator without an off switch.

Also when you get children, it usually tends to skew your priorities. Damn evolutionary instincts, damn you!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 15, 2017)

I actually took the opportunity to get into cinematic composing when my daughter was born (previous to this my band used to rehearse in my basement, so that had to stop due to noise levels!), so look at it as an opportunity.

She's 3 this summer and rather than park writing/composing, I looked at what I could do instead and arrived at composing in headphones whilst the baby was just there sleeping fortunately!

So many doors have opened for me since she was born, so as well as being the best thing that has hapenned to me personally, it has also worked out that way professionally as well.

Best of luck! It will all be great, I'm sure!


----------



## sazema (Apr 15, 2017)

tokatila said:


> I have three kids 7/4/0 and let me tell you, it all depends how well she/he sleeps. If she doesn't, get used to constant brain-fog. Our first one didn't really sleep in her 1st year, (can't really remember much of that period) because of the multiple allergies and acid reflux. Second was a little bit better and the third one has some good nights some bad (new skills, new teeth...).
> 
> Maybe you can for a first few months, because they usually sleep so much. But when she begins to move, destroy and eat everything at sight and doesn't understand anything. Let the good times roll.
> 
> ...



Actually, I have 12/7 and they started to sleep well when they started with school  So, my experience is not so good. I was vampire constantly.
But, as old people said, first 28 years are hardest years, later will be better


----------



## dannymc (Apr 15, 2017)

i struggle to make time for composing just having a girlfriend i don't know for the love of god how anyone manages with having a partner and kids. 

congrats btw puzzlefactory. 

Danny


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 15, 2017)

Lol. I must admit I have become a bit of champ at multitasking.

Right now I'm juggling running my business, spending time with my girlfriend (and family) studying for an open university degree and writing music. 

Soon to add looking after baby to the mix. 

Thanks everyone so far for your parenting vs music perspectives.


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 15, 2017)

Congrats!
I had a non-sleeping baby and it was quite hard for my music the first two years! But I've a friend who got a twenty-hours-per-day-sleeping-baby... Lucky him 

One advice : Buy an open head phone so you can hear your baby if he need you. I've bought the AKG k702 and I'm happy with it.

Congrats again! Soon he/she will love to hit your keyboard like he/she want to break it!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 15, 2017)

Babies initially sleep 20 hours a day so that's easy. 
It's harder the next 5 years where they demand all your time. I find that I'll have to wait til they sleep at 8 or 9 pm to compose. You can get some 20 min here and there during the day but it's hard to get any longer periods than that.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 15, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> Congrats!
> I had a non-sleeping baby and it was quite hard for my music the first two years! But I've a friend who got a twenty-hours-per-day-sleeping-baby... Lucky him
> 
> One advice : Buy an open head phone so you can hear your baby if he need you. I've bought the AKG k702 and I'm happy with it.
> ...




I actually already have a pair of 702's but I don't use them much as I find they don't go very loud through my RME interface. 

Much prefer my DT770's. 

But yeah, I guess if I need to hear my little one then the quieter headphones would be better.


----------



## mwarsell (Apr 19, 2017)

Our baby wakes up 14-20 times a night for some titty.

Welcome to my life.


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Apr 19, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Babies initially sleep 20 hours a day so that's easy.
> It's harder the next 5 years where they demand all your time. I find that I'll have to wait til they sleep at 8 or 9 pm to compose. You can get some 20 min here and there during the day but it's hard to get any longer periods than that.


I have a 20 yr old and an 18 yr old and they still require lots of time. Of course many years ago I made the decision to put them first in life so I still have to compose and or practice around family time and family intrusions. It's all about choices. I don't regret mine.


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a 10 year old and 7 year old. My first child had trouble breast feeding. I would get up with my wife at night and supplement the breast feeding with a bottle. My life changed gears tremendously. It forced me to be creative in different ways. I didn't have 'all day' to do something. Even now, we have chosen to homeschool. So my children are older but STILL at home lol. so I have my tablet or staff paper at the dining room table while they work. I just tell them, I'm studying too and try to set a good example. Kids and family are wonderful. Think of it as Gods way of showing how selfish you are lol.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 19, 2017)

yes its been hard. 5mo old. my wife is the champ on this one. takes care of him most of the time. but its stressing on her as well. family and friends come by and help. we started using a nanny to give her a rest and me some compsing time. 
i also started doing the amazon fresh thing so i dont have to go the supermarket. one thing less to do that takes time.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 19, 2017)

thought #1 - that baby will be a teenager before you can blink your eyes!
thought #2 - thought #1 should be one of your guiding principles<G>!

Spend time with the baby, and your girlfriend! Spend time sleeping. Spend time on your school work. Spend time sleeping. Spend time on the business (can't really put that aside!) Spend time making music. Priorities will keep you sane, and there will be time when your teenager won't care if you are writing music, they'll have their own things!

Ours are soon to be 11, soon to be 15, and 12-1/2. I don't regret any of the time I've spent with them, and sometimes I wish I could spend more time with them, but they have school, I have a day gig, and we all have our interests. We're pretty good about 'enforcing' some family time, but there is less interest on the kids part as they get older and discover the world... which (regrettably) is how it should be.

Congrats, and let the new child be an inspiration!!


----------



## Pietro (Apr 19, 2017)

Lol, our boy started sleeping well after his second birthday. First half a year, if we had 3 hours a day (including night), we felt lucky. YMMV, but I wouldn't count on working with a baby around.

It's still worth it, man. Good luck!
- Piotr


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 19, 2017)

I became a grandfather 10 weeks ago. It seems only yesterday I was bouncing my kids on my knee. 

Steal every moment you can to spend with your children. It's a magical time you will never get back if you miss out.

May I wish you and your girlfriend the very best of luck with the arrival of your baby. It will not only transform your life, but also your outlook on life. I can't help but feel a little bit jealous as I would love to do it all over again. 

You're in for the ride of your life....


----------



## Mundano (Apr 19, 2017)

care your sleep


----------



## novaburst (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats to you and partner with your first baby,


----------



## lux (Apr 19, 2017)

wow...terror thread. No sleep for years, no compose for years...

I say you can compose and have your life while totally caring about your baby. It's all in your hands and ability. And a bit of organization.


----------



## garyhiebner (Apr 19, 2017)

gregh said:


> I did my PhD with a baby or infant on the lap all the time - would not recommend it at all. My big advice is focus on the baby, they are great. Next bit of advice - when the opportunity arises have a sleep - the temptation will be there "the baby is asleep I will go and do some work instead of passing out into an exhausted sleep" - dont give in to the temptation, take the sleep '
> and... congratulations, I have loved having children, I hope you do too


Yeah the one thing they don't warn you about is how little sleep you actually get. So yeah sleep when you can. Don't go to the studio. And congrats on the arriving newborn. They are amazing. You gonna be tired and stressed. But it's all worth it. My little one slept in a carrier while she slept. So I got used to standing by my Macbook while doing some portable composing.


----------



## garyhiebner (Apr 19, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> Congrats!
> I had a non-sleeping baby and it was quite hard for my music the first two years! But I've a friend who got a twenty-hours-per-day-sleeping-baby... Lucky him
> 
> One advice : Buy an open head phone so you can hear your baby if he need you. I've bought the AKG k702 and I'm happy with it.
> ...


+1 to open headphones. You can get work done, plus still hear if they start crying.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 19, 2017)

Composing music is not that hard with kids. They can be watched by others while you work.


----------



## jonathanprice (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats! When my oldest daughter was born, I composed evening/late night and then looked after her during the day, taking naps when she did. I was scoring a Showtime film called RUSTIN, about a guy who ran away from his fatherly duties. During the day, I'd load my daughter into the stroller and we'd walk down to the copy shop with the cues from the previous night. One time, while waiting in line, the top cue in the stroller was called 1M5 I'M NOT YOUR DAD. I had to wait in line for fifteen minutes while this woman behind me gave me the stink eye.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 19, 2017)

lux said:


> It's all in your hands and ability



Would say this part of your life will be full of unsuspected surprises, some good and some bad, even right now it would be best to start fazing out your music unless its your bread winner but if not start fazing down now.

Start to give your partner your full attention and the child, why .... especially when the child comes your partner will be half the women she was because of all the strength and energy she gave in giving birth, you may not know right now but dynamics will change from her perspective and yours.

I would set aside at least a year to two years of no physical music maybe a little studying books but no computer.

You need to show not only from your partner but through other eyes that the child is the world to you and that your willing to drop every thing for your partner and the child.

You need to be the first one up when the child cries and change the nappies in fact you need to be the dad and mum at least until your partner has recovered to her full strength.

and all this needs to be done deliberately until it becomes natural to you.

You will be surprised how time fly's, but never ever let these words be said, (you only care about your music) so in that case just put the music away.

After a year or so then gradually start fazing your music back in and I mean with discerning eyes and feelings, now you have become a farther.

Be gentle, don't get up tight, or frustrated, no shouting, and back down as soon as possible when arguments start.

Best thing just do the farther thing 100% as you want enjoy your music while juggling farther music farther music., because that's how it will be seen by others be a farther first then music second.

a year or two or even three will fly by and you can always return to your music when all priority's are taken care of.

I know this is not what you and perhaps others would expect but to loose some thing you will gain it.

All the very best


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 19, 2017)

Get him on the drums now. You'll be doing the world a favor. Not enough good drummers.


----------



## mjsalam (Apr 19, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Would say this part of your life will be full of unsuspected surprises, some good and some bad, even right now it would be best to start fazing out your music unless its your bread winner but if not start fazing down now.
> 
> Start to give your partner your full attention and the child, why .... especially when the child comes your partner will be half the women she was because of all the strength and energy she gave in giving birth, you may not know right now but dynamics will change from her perspective and yours.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. I have a 4 year old, a soon to be 1 year old and a demanding non music related job. Completing a music related thought let alone an actual composition is incredibly challenging. I do keep trying though. Very easy to feel frustrated but perspective is everything. As was said...(paraphrasing)...let go of something in order to make room for something else. There is only joy to be had here and music can be a part of it. I play guitar for them regularly and they are my most captive audience. Eventually you will find the space to give some focus to music again. Not in the way you used to but in a new way and it will be infused with everything new you have to give it. So chin up. It's all good.

On a more practical level my portable rig has become my most important asset musically. So that's my Mac Pro with 16gb. I've stripped down my template immensely. No VEP. Just multiple templates which are specific to a purpose. SSD velcroed to the lid. Got a drive enclosure which is also a USB hub so dongles are in there too. So wherever there is a spare moment I can quickly do a little bit. I've actually found that less is more in this regard. Too much choice can be counterproductive. 

Good luck!


----------



## storyteller (Apr 19, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> My friend, you are about to discover music inside you that you did not know you had:
> *ERROR*
> *The request could not be satisfied.*
> CloudFront attempted to establish a connection with the origin, but either the attempt failed or the origin closed the connection.


That just got really esoteric...


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 19, 2017)

storyteller said:


> That just got really esoteric...


The soundcloud did not work for some odd reason. I guess I will delete it for now.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 19, 2017)

Haven't read this thread, too lazy.

I will say that parenting is fucking hard it might be the hardest thing ever. You will read a lot of stuff about it, a lot of people like to write a lot about parenting. They like to write a lot about it and they like to make it sound like the simplest thing on the planet... just do this, and this will happen. When this happens, do this. Oh your kid is not sleeping though the night? No problem just try this easy method that will never work. Not eating? No worries just follow these 10 easy steps that are a total load of bunk. It doesn't work like that, and those people are dummies that like to hear themselves talk, or write, or whatever, they're just dumb. And you will get a shit ton of unsolicited advice about how you should be parenting. And holy cow YOU HAD BETTER BE BREAST FEEDING or your kid is going to be ugly and deformed and probably turn into one of those dummies that writes articles about how you should be parenting. You'll find your own way for what works for you, just like everybody else. And you'll likely be sleep-deprived and fight with your spouse but whatever, it gets a lot better. How's that for parenting advice? Maybe I should write an article. Oh, and have two... you'll thank me in about 5 years.

Not saying this will work for your kid, but I kept my now-10-year-old swaddled in one of those rocking things right next to me in the studio while I was writing big ethnic/tribal drum cues, and she slept right through it, never needed headphones. I figured might as well get her used to it. Not that she slept through the night, mind you, but during the day during nap time, working in the studio didn't seem to bother her.

Here, just found a picture... get one of these deals for the studio and practice your swaddling skills... worth a shot anyway:


----------



## storyteller (Apr 19, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> The soundcloud did not work for some odd reason. I guess I will delete it for now.


Haha. I figured as much, but it was pretty funny if you read the error message literally as part of your post about the OPs question.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 19, 2017)

_"Composing with a newborn"_?

I find generally that they don't have enough of an attention span to write more than about a 10-15 second piece, then they're off to something else. I think you're better off working alone.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 19, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone have a experience with this?
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are expecting our first baby in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Firstly, not all babies are the same, some sleep for hours on end, like little angels,yup get organized and you'll get some work/composing etc done!Then there are babies who don't sleep, my daughter cried (screamed) 18 hours a day for the first 6 months of her life.I used to go to work after 2 or 3 hours of broken up sleep,and around 3 pm the room would start to spin around me, after 8 short black coffees with 8 sugars in a tall cup, the spinning would stop, and i would come home from work at 5,to an exhausted wife and a crying baby. See in situation A: the sleeping baby,you can get things done. Situation B: my kid, forget it!Just struggle through as best as you can!
And then there's loads more types of babies than letters in the alphabet!The point is that there will be something going on in your life that you will not be able to control,you have to work around that.Having a child alters your priorities,period! Your life is no longer your own, private life but a seriously extended one.And I mean this in a good way, all the love you will give that child will come back to you for the rest of your life,as it does to me in my life, you give and yet it all comes back to you,it's a beautiful thing.I wouldn't swap my kid for all the guitars,synths,vst's and recording gear in the world! (mind you some of those D'Aquisto guitars...lol!). Anyways, I'm rambling, best of luck to you and your girlfriend, your in for quite a ride!Chill, it's all good!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow, this thread really went nuclear. 

Thanks everyone for your little pearls of wisdom. 

Obviously my first priority will be my family and I'll be there to support my girlfriend and enjoy the little one. 

Was just hoping to do a bit of music in the side. Especially as I'll be taking time out from my job, I was hoping to supplement my income a bit (which to be honest, was one of the reasons I've recently got into writing Trailer Music in the first place).


----------



## SillyMidOn (Apr 20, 2017)

There is a scene in the film Lost In Translation that very succinctly incapsulates becoming a parent:

_BOB: It's the most terrifying day of your life
the day the first one is born.

CHARLOTTE: Yeah. Nobody ever tells you that.

BOB: Your life,

as you know it,

is gone.

Never to return.

But they learn how to walk,
and they learn how to talk, 
and you want to be with them.

And they turn out to be the most delightful people you will ever meet in your life._


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 20, 2017)

Mr Mindcrime said:


> I have a 20 yr old and an 18 yr old and they still require lots of time. Of course many years ago I made the decision to put them first in life so I still have to compose and or practice around family time and family intrusions. It's all about choices. I don't regret mine.


I'm talking about my 4 year old requiring 14 hours of attention a day. 18 year olds usually don't require much more than a 10 min. "how was your day" conversation. 

On another note - I totally recommend getting one of those baby swings Chillbot mentioned. You won't be using it for very long but it's super efficient in getting the baby to fall asleep.


----------



## mwarsell (Apr 20, 2017)

Don't compose with the newborn. Be with him/her. The first year is VERY important that you are around.


----------



## Udo (Apr 20, 2017)

My earlier post "How to please a baby audience" http://vi-control.net/community/thr...dience-here-are-some-tips.59690/#post-4051770 may be useful .


----------



## PeterKorcek (Apr 20, 2017)

We will have a little boy (firstborn) in October. I think you can still compose on the side, but the priorities will be different. 
You can raise him as your assistant in your studio :-D


----------



## JBW (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats! Be sure to keep a pair of earmuff hearing protectors handy... Specifically when holding and soothing a crying baby it is so helpful for the ears. This really helps a musician parent keep calm--which means doing better at calming the baby. The proximity volume (holding a baby often means their mouth is right by your ear) and the frequencies are sometimes just too much to handle without ear protectors. Just be sure to have your ears open when the baby is sleeping, obviously. Have fun and enjoy the time together each day!


----------



## Rowy (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't let the baby get to you, nor your girlfriend 

If you think you have to be a dad first all day, then you can kiss your computer goodbye. You must be able to forget your baby and your girlfriend when you're working at your computer. Be a composer/producer when you are at work, be a dad when your with your family.

I know, it sounds harsh (I'm a woman with children), but the baby is going to grow up and when he or she is an adult, you won't be that important anymore as a dad. So don't give your life away. You are just as important as your girlfriend or your child. Nevertheless, it is allowed to go all mushy the first weeks 

By the way, my adult children adore me. It's not that I'm a bitch.


----------



## vlad (Apr 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone have a experience with this?
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are expecting our first baby in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


First of all, congrats man, being parent is one of best things in life.
You will need to survive certain period of transition, because everything will change. You'll be fine


----------



## chrisr (Apr 24, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> You can raise him as your assistant in your studio :-D









My eldest daughter as score editor at her first session a few years ago. More recently she has been my unofficial music supervisor for a preschool animated movie. "Bit scary daddy!" being the note of choice. Her favourite bits (the songs) were written by someone else though, so I'll be putting her up for adoption soon.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Apr 24, 2017)

One pice of advice - don't let any electronic toys that make a noise into your house - those things can drive you absolutely mad when you are trying to work, with their nasty 2 bit or whatever sound chips. I told everyone before our little one was born that they cannot gift us any "noisy" toys. Those infernal things also have a tendency to off on their own accord, and little kids like pressing the same sound button again, and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and....
... but I forgot to send the memo about banned toys to our neighbours. They got him a steering wheel with buttons and all sorts of things. As they occasionally popped round I had to keep it "on display" for a bit. The damn thing used to go off all by itself in the middle of the night, just when some rare and well deserved sleep had arrived, even when it was switched off. Grrr. Removed batteries, and then it got "donated" Ha.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Apr 24, 2017)

Four kids here, composed all times of the day and night. Let them get used to the noise, it will help them sleep more easily as they get older! Also, you should get used to the noise, it never goes away. Get used to the interruptions and cherish them a bit at the same time. The noisy kids toys, the Netflix shows in the background, the crying, screaming, etc. I am still living through it all now, but miss it with my older ones a bit!

It is a great thing when your children can be a part of what you do and your creative process. I also don't think it is a coincidence that (at least for me) my productivity has gone through the roof since having children, or at least it forced me to be more focused with my time and creative energy haha. It took me awhile to realize that in my life, family, career, and composing aren't misaligned and constantly conflicting. It wasn't the death of anything, but the proponent to (as someone else said) to transform my life in a positive way.

Congrats! Being a parent is one the best things about my life, and hopefully it works out great for you!


----------



## ZenFaced (Apr 24, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone have a experience with this?
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are expecting our first baby in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



Good luck. Was not able to write at home for several years


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 24, 2017)

Sean Beeson said:


> Four kids here, composed all times of the day and night. Let them get used to the noise, it will help them sleep more easily as they get older! Also, you should get used to the noise, it never goes away. Get used to the interruptions and cherish them a bit at the same time. The noisy kids toys, the Netflix shows in the background, the crying, screaming, etc. I am still living through it all now, but miss it with my older ones a bit!
> 
> It is a great thing when your children can be a part of what you do and your creative process. I also don't think it is a coincidence that (at least for me) my productivity has gone through the roof since having children, or at least it forced me to be more focused with my time and creative energy haha. It took me awhile to realize that in my life, family, career, and composing aren't misaligned and constantly conflicting. It wasn't the death of anything, but the proponent to (as someone else said) to transform my life in a positive way.
> 
> Congrats! Being a parent is one the best things about my life, and hopefully it works out great for you!



----It would be easier if some developer created a VI that "sampled" the smells so you could get used to them and be inspired 

cheers

Carlos "two kids 30+ years ago"


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 11, 2017)

2 days in and 4 hours sleep. Can't see me composing any time soon. All I want to do is get some kip.


----------



## thov72 (May 11, 2017)

congrats on the baby.....!!


----------



## Joram (May 11, 2017)

Congratulations! 

Working and children is not always the best combination, but music and children is great.


----------



## gsilbers (May 11, 2017)

congrats!
For now its best to get in a groove with the baby before composing. wife always needs help so hopefully family and friends can help. or hire a nanny. a living nanny! (which is pricey in 1st world countries.)


----------



## SillyMidOn (May 11, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> congrats!
> a living nanny! (which is pricey in 1st world countries.)


... yeah, a living nanny is always a good idea. I tried the dead ones, not much use, really....


----------



## Rowy (May 11, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> 2 days in and 4 hours sleep. Can't see me composing any time soon. All I want to do is get some kip.



Congratulations. 4 hours sleep? Luxury!


----------



## gsilbers (May 11, 2017)

SillyMidOn said:


> ... yeah, a living nanny is always a good idea. I tried the dead ones, not much use, really....


ha!
*live in*


----------



## jonathanparham (May 11, 2017)

Congratulations. Enjoy. May be stressful at times BUT you will never have these moments with this child again


----------



## sazema (May 11, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> 2 days in and 4 hours sleep. Can't see me composing any time soon. All I want to do is get some kip.



To ease your composing, I would recommend this stuff for you

1. Kitchen water heater
2. Car baby seat (one for home)
3. BONUS

Those are *top accessories* with a newborn, rest will be not needed a lot (speaking from my experience).

First in a list is useful always and until your kid is at age of 4, then you should still use it for making coffee. It's mostly useful until 12 months for night fast-food for baby. Sometimes mommy can't provide enough milk and baby is crying in 2 AM. You will be blessed (like with a good reverb), especially when mommy passing through PMS or other post syndromes  Water boiled in eye-blink.

Second one is interesting from age of 4 months to 12 months or so. Baby is not big and stable enough to sit properly, but then you have magic seat for feeding, especially with spoons. You have belts - baby is stable  One more trick, mommy cooking something for lunch or dinner, you're trying to compose something, baby is in seat on the floor with some hanging toys, mommy is happy, daddy is happy, baby is happy which is more important.

BONUS:
Do not buy baby stuff like crazy (It's common stuff with new parents).
For first month you need just a basic stuff. You should buy rest just by need.
For example we bought 2 times baby bad - but my kids strongly denied any idea of sleeping in that bad!
We left baby to cry 4 hours one day, second day, third day - with no luck. Ok, come and sleep with us - what to do.


----------



## wbacer (May 11, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Wow, this thread really went nuclear.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your little pearls of wisdom.
> 
> ...


Congrats, and the journey begins. At least you have your priorities straight...family first.
I have nine grandkids and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 11, 2017)

Found a magic wand for soothing little Loki. 

White Noise. 

Stuck a white noise youtube video on my iPhone and stuck it in the crib with him and he's sound away. I'm still getting a sleepless night, but at least he's calm and relaxed.


----------



## tav.one (May 12, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Found a magic wand for soothing little Loki.
> 
> White Noise.
> 
> Stuck a white noise youtube video on my iPhone and stuck it in the crib with him and he's sound away. I'm still getting a sleepless night, but at least he's calm and relaxed.



Bookmarked this (Will need it in 40-60 days) .... Congrats man


----------



## AllanH (May 12, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone have a experience with this?
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are expecting our first baby in a few weeks.
> []
> ...



You'll be tired in ways you didn't even know were possible! 

Your emotions will be all over the place, so there is no doubt you'll find emotions you didn't know you had. It sounds like an ideal time to be creative. Just remember that a newborn is sensitive to light, sound, and the environment, and that his/her needs come before yours (always).

Congratulations!


----------



## gsilbers (May 12, 2017)

mine is 6 months today.
a few pointers, the crib wasn't used until recently. we used a bassinet/small crib next to bed. get one that the baby can slide. not the ones you have to site up first, grab the baby and put in bed.
also, put the closed captions on the TV and that way you can still follow the program 
babies like to be moved like if they are still in the womb. walking and swinging around is the bomb to them.
as soon as they touch a bed/crib/etc they wake up... so annoying! 
get a quick baby carrier. we got one that looks like a side purse and its easy to put them there and do chores.
the ones being pushed in marketing (10 best carries) are more expensive and takes forever to put on. specially one that's like a long long aas sheet.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 12, 2017)

If it's your first, try to create new windows of time where you interact with the baby.
You have created life time habits and a schedule for yourself so far, but this new being that suddenly pops up into your life is going to need your attention some of the time.
I imposed my music schedule on my first born, but by the time the second child was born I was more aware of the fact that it wasn't all about me anymore.
I wish I would have known this the first time around...


----------



## gtrwll (May 12, 2017)

Congrats! 2y7m and 8m here, and boy has it been an emotional rollercoaster...but yeah, my advice as well is to make the baby used to noise and used to sleep in noisy rooms. One of the best parts in parenting is to introduce them to music, playing to them, listening to some great rhythmic music and see them instinctively start jamming and dancing to it. I use to play guitar with my firstborn, I pick the chords and he strums, while his little sister listens


----------



## garyhiebner (May 13, 2017)

Music rhythms is definitely a winner. My little one is a fan of 80's music with big beats. Like Michael Jackson and Phil Collins. Trying to get her into Film Scores


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 14, 2017)

At my mother in laws so we can do the sleepless nights in shifts. 

Bought a laptop and Ableton Push with me. Going to try and write a piece with the Albion libraies that represents the labour and birth, (which was both horrendous and beautiful).


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 22, 2017)

Having little Loki in a sling seems to work ok.


----------



## gsilbers (May 22, 2017)

nice!


----------



## ontracktuts (May 22, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Having little Loki in a sling seems to work ok.



Slings work great. And congrats!


----------

